# more than one bike



## terry_gardener (22 Sep 2013)

I have noticed that there is plenty of people with more than one bike I was just wondering why.

is it summer or winter bikes?
is it road and MTB?

or is it some other reason.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Sep 2013)

Why?
Why not?

Steel commuter
Carbon leisure
Titanium leisure


----------



## fossala (22 Sep 2013)

One road/commuting/touring, one MTB.


----------



## Kies (22 Sep 2013)

Flat bar for commuting and off road. Winter road bike. Summer road bike


----------



## potsy (22 Sep 2013)

All weather road bike- commuting and winter forum/leisure rides.
Dry weather best bike- weekend use in the dry.
CX bike- Commuter that can go on or off road.
Hybrid knockabout bike - 1st bike converted to a spare/shop/winter studded tyred bike.

Simple


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Sep 2013)

I have three bikes.

Hybrid - winter commuter bike
Hybrid - non winter commuter bike
Road bike - leisure rides

I'd have a fourth if the missus would let me, which would be a road bike for summer commuting, which would mean the current non winter commute bike would become the wet weather commuting bike.


----------



## Brandane (22 Sep 2013)

Mountain bike for rough off road stuff.
Cyclocross bike (Tricross) for touring! (Like it too much to subject it to a muddy field, so over the years it has morphed into a tourer). Also for road use in less than good weather, and light off road use.
Road bike for use on road in good (dry) weather.

I still NEED a flat bar hybrid for pottering around. Oh, and a proper steel framed tourer.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (22 Sep 2013)

Road bike for on-road leisure
MTB for off-road leisure on knobbly tyres
I've another set of wheels for the MTB with slick tyres on, which makes it great for blatting about town on,
...or I can slap a rack on the back and it becomes a comfy tourer


----------



## John Shingler (22 Sep 2013)

Different colours


----------



## Salad Dodger (22 Sep 2013)

MTB for general messing around on.

E-Bike for shopping and riding around with Mrs Salad, who also has an e-bike. And maybe soon for commuting, if I can find a local job.......


----------



## Herbie (22 Sep 2013)

terry_gardener said:


> I have noticed that there is plenty of people with more than one bike I was just wondering why.
> 
> is it summer or winter bikes?
> is it road and MTB?
> ...


 
Dawes Galaxy for everything.
Bob Jackson Tandem sadly doing zilch


----------



## pally83 (22 Sep 2013)

Aluminium road bike for wet weather commuting / nasty weather.

Carbon road bike for fair weather commuting / long rides / sportives / audaxes / time trials.

MTB that was used for family pottering until it got nicked & recovered sans saddle, child seat, lights, bottle cages...


----------



## paul04 (22 Sep 2013)

I have 2 bikes
MTB for my commute to work
Road bike - leisure rides


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (22 Sep 2013)

Don't really need a reason to own multiple bikes.


----------



## byegad (22 Sep 2013)

General use trike with fairing up front, Wet weather/into town trike with the same fairing and Climbing trike as light as possible and so not using the fairing.


----------



## tribanjules (22 Sep 2013)

its the n+1 rule


----------



## derrick (22 Sep 2013)

MTB
Commuter 
Best road bike
i need one more.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Sep 2013)

terry_gardener said:


> I have noticed that there is plenty of people with more than one bike I was just wondering why.
> 
> is it summer or winter bikes?
> is it road and MTB?
> ...


It's kind of horses for courses really.
Road bikes don't do 'mud', MTB's are usually hopeless to ride on roads, and any decent bike ridden into town or Tesco is likely to get stolen, hence the need for several different bikes..
Plus, of course, N+1


----------



## Peteaud (22 Sep 2013)

Ally road bike for everything
Carbon bike for sunny summer thrashes on my own 
MTB if i need it


----------



## Rustybucket (22 Sep 2013)

I have hybrid for commute and carbon road for the weekends.

From reading above do people not use their carbon in the wet weather? Do I need a weekend wet bike?


----------



## Peteaud (22 Sep 2013)

Rustybucket said:


> I have hybrid for commute and carbon road for the weekends.
> 
> From reading above do people not use their carbon in the wet weather? Do I need a weekend wet bike?



Yes


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (22 Sep 2013)

Because nobody will buy the bikes I have for sale


----------



## mcshroom (22 Sep 2013)

I currently have 4.

An old road bike for going fast
A singlespeed for commuting
A cheap hybrid for bad weather/pub bike/snow tyres
A tourer for er touring 

Each feels different to ride and has its own good and bad points, though I wouldn't mind a hardtail MTB as well for riding some of the local singletrack


----------



## Rustybucket (22 Sep 2013)

Peteaud said:


> Yes



Crikey I've only just convinced the wife to let me have two bikes....

The third may have to wait until next year


----------



## mcshroom (22 Sep 2013)

It's a well known joke fact that carbon bikes dissolve in the rain


----------



## Peteaud (22 Sep 2013)

Rustybucket said:


> Crikey I've only just convinced the wife to let me have two bikes....
> 
> The third may have to wait until next year



She will come round...........


----------



## CopperCyclist (22 Sep 2013)

Road bike: summer/dry weather bike 
Cyclocross: wet weather/winter bike
Mountain bike: off road/trail centre bike. 

Three is the minimum number I could cope with!


----------



## Dayvo (22 Sep 2013)

terry_gardener said:


> I have noticed that there is plenty of people with more than one bike I was just wondering why.
> 
> is it summer or winter bikes?
> is it road and MTB?
> ...





You'll soon find out for yourself - as we all did!


----------



## Rustybucket (22 Sep 2013)

mcshroom said:


> It's a well known joke fact that carbon bikes dissolve in the rain



I hope not! Mine will have to do this winter...


----------



## Born2die (22 Sep 2013)

Aly road bike for weekends training rides etc
Mtb for off road, leaving in town, going to the gym etc


----------



## terry_gardener (22 Sep 2013)

thanks for the replies.
do you find that you use one over the other(s) or do you use them equally.


----------



## Born2die (22 Sep 2013)

I would say it depends on then week if I'm busy I may do 60 ish on the mtb and a ton on the road bike but then some weeks it's nil on the mtb and 200 on the roadie


----------



## Rustybucket (22 Sep 2013)

Peteaud said:


> She will come round...........



Currently one on the balcony and one in the lounge, it's a good job we are moving soon and I get a garage, looks like I will need it!


----------



## Mike! (22 Sep 2013)

Currently changing around my stock after some back issues and being advised by my physio that the stretch to drops aren't helping...

MTB for off-road and family rides. Plus used as commuter with knobbly tires in snow. (Currently the commuter)

Road bike, weekend rides (find this one comfortable as long as it's not used day in day out!)

Commuter (tbc) but will be a hybrid just haven't decided which one yet!


----------



## MrJamie (22 Sep 2013)

I love my hardtail hybrid. I've upgraded a fair few bits of it and I don't like the idea of leaving it locked up all day in the carpark at work, so I bought a rigid hybrid to use as a commuter which I'd be less attached to if it were stolen. They're very similar bikes, both 700c L frame Giant hybrids with near identical drivetrains and tyres etc. I've also got an old gaspipe Raleigh as a spare. I perhaps should have bought a CX bike instead of the rigid hybrid, but my commutes so short it wouldn't much matter.


----------



## TheDoctor (22 Sep 2013)

Well...
I have a carbon roadbike, Ribble alloy flat-bat tourer, Dynatech Ti fixed, steel rigid MTB that I'll probably SS when I get round to it, 4 speed hack, the chinese BSO that's soon-to-be-a-FWD 'bent, the Brompton and a Kirk MTB frame that needs building up.
It's a slippery slope, I tells thee!!!


----------



## tribanjules (22 Sep 2013)

road bike
cx for offroad
hybrid for town

so far....

(plus mtb and hybrid off road hidden from missus in my brothers shed)


----------



## philinmerthyr (22 Sep 2013)

I've got 3 bikes.

Old Orange mountain bike. Haven't ridden for 12 months. My uses it to ride the new Wales Bikepark trails.

Specialized Roubaix carbon road bike. Bought to train for the London 100 in Aug. it took a lot of punishment last winter but came through superbly. Great bike.

Boardman Hybrid, bought as a gift to the Roubaix so that it doesn't have to suffer so much this winter. I'll use it on wet rides and through the week. My son will ride this as well when we go out together for weekend rides.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Sep 2013)

Rustybucket said:


> I have hybrid for commute and carbon road for the weekends.
> 
> From reading above do people not use their carbon in the wet weather? Do I need a weekend wet bike?




I use carbon in the wet.
No such thing as a summer/winter bike for me.
I clean a leisure bike thoroughly after every ride anyway so it makes no difference.


----------



## Binka (22 Sep 2013)

Mtb for off road.
Cyclocross for commuting and day rides, group rides.
Recumbent for longer day rides and touring.


----------



## Binka (22 Sep 2013)

I'd like a hybrid for commuting I think as well.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (22 Sep 2013)

terry_gardener said:


> thanks for the replies.
> do you find that you use one over the other(s) or do you use them equally.



With six bikes, I only have a problem one day a week


----------



## toptom (22 Sep 2013)

mtb for commuting
carbon road bike for leisure (and it gets wet some times)
alloy road bike for leisure


----------



## Pat "5mph" (22 Sep 2013)

Single speed for commuting
5 geared bike for medium hilly rides
Hybrid for serious hilly rides
Another with winter tyres for when it's icy


----------



## Pat "5mph" (22 Sep 2013)

terry_gardener said:


> thanks for the replies.
> do you find that you use one over the other(s) or do you use them equally.


N+1 (the latest acquisition) is always my most used for a while.


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Sep 2013)

One lovely Dolce for weekends and Sportives 
One Hybrid for everything else
Both Specialized

and will probably add a full carbon to the list in the next 12mths just for total pleasure and 'cause i can.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Sep 2013)

mcshroom said:


> It's a well known joke fact that carbon bikes dissolve in the rain


Thats why I don't see anyone in the rain.


----------



## stumpy66 (22 Sep 2013)

6 bikes as per sig. Mtb rarely used now, defy for best, genesis wet road runs, allez winter duties, holdsworth on turbo and tourer for my 2-3 weeks away


----------



## jay clock (22 Sep 2013)

Decent road bike for summer and triathlons,
cheaper road bike with mudguards for winter,
MTB,
tourer, only for touring
folder

Just got rid of TT bike due to non use


----------



## goody (22 Sep 2013)

Steel Audax / commuter
Full carbon fast rides up to about 150 miles
Hardtail MTB
Full suspension MTB
Unicycle
Tandem
Got four of the above but the others are on the wish list.
Don't want a TT bike they look silly.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Sep 2013)

Schwinn Passage for Touring, as well as a Giant Nutra hybrid for shorter tours, as it is a flat bar with bar-ends and wider tires for rougher roads. Also a GT Outpost Trail I have converted for Touring as well. I only do short tours, less than a day. But I find touring bikes suit my needs best, and save me needing a second car. I also have a Schwinn Voyageur from 1981 that I am restoring, as well as an old Sekai 2000. Often, among these bicycles, road condition and surface plays a part in my choice, as well as distance. When finished in 2014, the Voyageur will back up the Schwinn Passage as the drop-bar tourer for good roads and longer distances.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Sep 2013)

current crop is

New to me Ridgeback Horizon long term commuter and early am rides
1950'S Pollard bad weather back / spare commuter
1980's Marin Bear Valley weekend trawler around the park and spare commuter
Freshly rebuilt Carrera Virtuoso doing testing miles before being sold
Walvale ?? racer for sale
1980's Dawes Imperial awaiting payment
1970'S Dawes Medalion project
and a couple more frame sets awaitning work etc


----------



## Lincov (23 Sep 2013)

[QUOTE 2667167, member: 45"]Hybrid for pottering.
Road bike for commuting and long rides.
MTB for off-road.
Folder for leaving in the boot.[/quote]
That's my long term plan!


----------



## BSRU (23 Sep 2013)

My main commuter is steel tourer, with the backup commuter and ice bike being a steel CX bike(because it can take Marathon Winters).
Also have a road bike for the good weather, not used in winter due to not being able to carry that much in the saddle bag, unlike my other bikes which have panniers.
Have a £5 EBay MTB with Ice Spiker tyres for riding in the snow.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Sep 2013)

Steel-framed Basso with very low gears so I can ride up almost every steep hill in the area - there are lots of them. I fitted Crud Roadracer mudguards so I am more inclined to go out when rain is forecast.

Lightweight Cannondale 'best bike'. It is a lot of fun to ride, but its gearing is a bit high for the toughest hills, and I like to keep it for decent weather.

A steel-framed mountain bike. We have a lot of excellent bridleways in this area which would kill a road bike in about 5 minutes!


----------



## HLaB (23 Sep 2013)

I'm down to two bikes just now (hopefully I'll be back up to three soon).
Basically a cheap Viking Fixie (steel) for commuting and a Bianchi carbon steed for leisure. Hopefully to be rejoined by a ressurected all rouder training bike. I have a loan of my brother's cyclocross (in the meantime) but I'd rather not wear out/ damage that.

Strictly speaking I've also got a Ridgeback Velocity Hybrid and a dedicated Turbo bike also but those are sitting in my parent's garage 400miles north.


----------



## jowwy (23 Sep 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Steel-framed Basso with very low gears so I can ride up almost every steep hill in the area - there are lots of them. I fitted Crud Roadracer mudguards so I am more inclined to go out when rain is forecast.
> 
> Lightweight Cannondale 'best bike'. It is a lot of fun to ride, but its gearing is a bit high for the toughest hills, and I like to keep it for decent weather.
> 
> A steel-framed mountain bike. We have a lot of excellent bridleways in this area which would kill a road bike in about 5 minutes!


What gear set do you have on the basso ColinJ?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Sep 2013)

just the 3 bikes (each) here as well.
cheap road bike with pannier racks & mudguards (bought to leave safely at college/work)
mountain bike
expedition bike (off-road touring bike with 14 speed hub gears)

could easily account for more though:
good road bike - for leisure rides (without rack)
2nd mountain bike - so I don't have to keep putting the rack on and off or could leave winter snow tyres on all winter rather than having to switch tyres constantly
lightweight touring bike - expedition bike is seriously heavy and robust.
cyclocross bike - would like something between mtb & road bikes

sadly my husband has vetoed the last 4 options.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Sep 2013)

jowwy said:


> What gear set do you have on the basso ColinJ?


It got lower and lower over the years as I put on weight and lost fitness!

Currently 52/39/26 and 14-28. The steps between some of the gears are a bit big so I would eventually like to go back to 52/39/30 and 13-26 if I get fit enough.

My Cannondale has 53/39 and 13-29. When I was fit, I could get up 15% on that fairly comfortably, and even short stretches of 20%, but long, steep climbs were a pain!


----------



## compo (23 Sep 2013)

2.5 bikes. A steel Raleigh roadbike, a Trek FX7.3 hybrid, and a unicycle (hence the .5).


----------



## Dan J B (23 Sep 2013)

Specialized Roubaix for fitness & leisure when the sun is out and it's not raining. Specialized Crosstrail for when it's wet and horrible (although I still have to fit my Crudcatcher Mudguard!).

Dan


----------



## adds21 (23 Sep 2013)

compo said:


> 2.5 bikes. A steel Raleigh roadbike, a Trek FX7.3 hybrid, and a unicycle (hence the .5).


 
That means I've got, err, 10.5.

5 bikes, 7 unicycles, and 1 tandem (which I'm counting as 2).


----------



## RAYMOND (23 Sep 2013)

2 bikes both boardmans.
Would love 3 more,infact i'd like a dozen more please.
What does a football fan pay to watch footy what with all the travelling expences too.
Its not that more expensive once you have a bike,depends how many jerseys you want oh and then bibs, maybe another helmet,those
roadshoes look good too,mmm might need another bike.


----------



## jugglingphil (23 Sep 2013)

3 bikes
Road bike, for weekend rides
Touring bike for commuting (and touring one day )
Rigid MTB for the pub, riding with kids etc

Ride all 3 bikes every month (usually), just not at the same time!


----------



## MarkF (23 Sep 2013)

I have 3.

MTB - 5% use, but my youngest son now uses it daily for his paper round.
Hybrid - 75% use, road, touring, trail, shopping, it replaces car use, this is good because my car does 15mpg.
Road - 20% use, unencumbered fun.


----------



## Goonerobes (23 Sep 2013)

3 for me too.

Road bike for summer/dry days & longer rides
Hybrid for pottering & wet winter days
MTB for the very occasional track rides in the forest


----------



## Boon 51 (24 Sep 2013)

Hybrid for roads I know..
Crosstrail for one's I dont..
Mtb for mountains and harder terrain..


----------



## vickster (26 Sep 2013)

Alu road bike for commuting, longer trips, whenever I need to take stuff like a lock, jacket, has mudguards if it might rain (may get replaced by steel  )

Carbon road bike, toy for when no stuff or mudguards needed

Flatbar hybrid urban beastie, for when I need to take stuff and need a change

Exercise bike in lounge for use in front of TV when it's cold/dark/wet/all


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Sep 2013)

Forgot about exercycle, both here and on fettling page. Got a practically new Nordic Trak Recumbent with electronics and sound system for 40.00. Poor ladies at the garage sale had no idea there would then be a fellow in their yard half the morning trying to dissemble the thing to get it to fit into a Lancer for the trip home. Now in the living room. Mrs. GA must approve, or it would have been banished to the basement.


----------



## marzjennings (26 Sep 2013)

8 I think; a Banshee hardtail 29er mtb for racing, Turner FR for long trail days, a Cannondale DH bike, a Specialized jump bike for the pump track, single speed Fuji for training rides, Cannondale road bikes for charity and social long rides, new (as in yesterday) Electra Ghostrider cruiser for short pub social rides.

Couple of frames hanging on the wall and I guess 50% ownership of a tandem. 

All get used at least once a month, 'cept the DH bike which has to wait on road trips to the hill country.


----------



## lesley_x (26 Sep 2013)

Road bike for riding on roads
Cyclocross for riding on mixed surfaces including trails, cycle paths etc...

Just sold the hybrid as it now has no purpose for me. So I'm down to 2 bikes and quite happy there for the time being.


----------



## Cycleops (26 Sep 2013)

Many on here suffer from "more bikes than I need syndrome" and I have to confess being a sufferer.


----------



## HLaB (26 Sep 2013)

Cycleops said:


> Many on here suffer from "more bikes than I need syndrome" and I have to confess being a sufferer.


 You're cured eveyone knows you need them all


----------



## Chris S (27 Sep 2013)

I normally ride a Batavus. However, I've also got an old Raleigh that I use when I know that I'll have to leave my bike in high theft risk areas.


----------



## SamC (27 Sep 2013)

I have a Specialized Crosstrail which I love because I can chuck it about, it's fun and I can go almost anywhere. Could eventually be replaced with a cross bike, but I'm rather attached as it is my first "proper" bike. I could easily have one of everything . I'd love a Surly Disc Trucker and a Giant Defy to complete the collection, just waiting for my lottery win.


----------



## Wolfy (27 Sep 2013)

Sirrus Elite for daily commute to work providing it dont rain! Old Raleigh Avalanche mtb if it does. Boardman Team Carbon for weekends ( providing its dry) On the look out for a decent winter bike with mudguards etc.... if anybodys got one! She's got the bags and shoes I've got the bikes :-)


----------



## morrisman (27 Sep 2013)

Dawes Mirage hybrid for everything until Monday when I get my Tern Link D8 folder for forays into London by train


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 Sep 2013)

Raleigh Pioneer Jaguar - modified best bike. The late 1990's model - I know for most of you it would be the pub bike but I love it and will continue updating it as required.

Hawk Trakatak - heavily modified knockabout bike. The only original parts on this now are the frame and forks, the handlebars and the brakes (except cables & blocks). Seriously thinking about repainting it at some point and putting Rickshaw Phil logos on it.

Neobike folder - a present off my brother. It doesn't get a lot of use but when it does I wonder how I managed without a folder.


----------



## Bryony (30 Sep 2013)

I have a road bike a hard tail I'm building up and unlimited use of my fiance's hard tail mountain bikes if I need to use them! Oh and loads if old bikes in the inlaw's garage some to do up and sell others are donor bikes that will be scrapped once stripped!


----------



## djb1971 (30 Sep 2013)

Carbon, dry weather
Aluminium with mudguards, wet weather and rack use
Rigid mtb, off road and ice tyres

I've gone from 8 to 3 but still fancy another cyclocross so it may be 4


----------



## terry_gardener (6 Oct 2013)

as of wednesday i will have 2 bikes, 
cube agree sl road bike for summer dry rides, or when i feel like it.
Cube nature pro hybrid for pottering around, maybe commuting and going places, little off road ie NCN.


----------



## HLaB (7 Oct 2013)

terry_gardener said:


> as of wednesday i will have 2 bikes,
> cube agree sl road bike for summer dry rides, or when i feel like it.
> Cube nature pro hybrid for pottering around, maybe commuting and going places, little off road ie NCN.


 Welcome to the world of n+1


----------



## youngoldbloke (7 Oct 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> Because nobody will buy the bikes I have for sale


What bikes do you have for sale? Think I'm around the same size as you. I only have 3 - all road bikes, 1 winter, 1 summer, 1 steel for old times sake. Feel the need for another .


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (7 Oct 2013)

youngoldbloke said:


> What bikes do you have for sale? Think I'm around the same size as you. I only have 3 - all road bikes, 1 winter, 1 summer, 1 steel for old times sake. Feel the need for another .



My S-Works Team Venge
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/sworks-venge.132438/

My S-Works 2012 Olympic Edition Tarmac
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/a-little-bit-of-history.136700/

Both bikes will go with quality spares and other bits.


----------



## youngoldbloke (7 Oct 2013)

Thanks for the links - just a little more than I can afford, sadly. For the moment I'm back on track towards purchase of a Rose Xeon.


----------

